# Steroid injection for arthritis cost



## Clw204 (May 5, 2014)

My 12 year old golden retriever is on rhumacam at the moment and he is struggling so we are going to go back to the vets. He has had cartrophen injections but we saw no improvement nor with glucosamine chrondriton and we think the next step from the original discussion with the vet is steroids. I just want to be prepared with budgeting about the cost, can anyone let me have an aprox cost of steroids for arthritis. He's a big 40kg chap with arthritis in multiple joints, the rhumacam appears to keep pain at bay but he is still stiff and has started falling over more again. Cost isn't an issue but would like to have an idea so can scale back in shopping/going out/what ever.

Thanks


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear your old boy's struggling with Arthritis - it's horrible to see them uncomfortable & fingers crossed you find meds to help him

Really the only way to find out costs is to ask your own vet

Prices vary HUGELY between vets so getting a price from here won't be accurate eg my vets charged £185 for Maisie to be spayed, my old vets (2 miles away) charged my friend £320 (same breed & weight of dog)

That's a big difference for just 2 miles - and that really does apply to everything!

Good luck


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Steroids, in general, are quite cheap drugs. Injections will probably be more expensive than tablets.

Presumably he will be stopping the Rheumacam if he is starting on steroids. Look out for any signs of a tummy upset during the changeover period, such as inappetance, vomiting or black stools; tell your vet if you see any of these.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't now what they cost but can tell you how brilliant they are. I had one in my knee in January and went for a 5 hour walk a few days later - I couldn't have contemplated that before. 

I'd try green-lipped mussel for the dog too. My oldie was still stiff on glucosamine/chondroitin, but since she's been on Yumove, she's clearly much more mobile and happier.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

If its pill form ask your vet for a prescription and order online,viovet is really good .

Doing it this way saves a fortune.


----------

